# Warp9 HV?



## pstin (Dec 3, 2009)

My understanding is that the high voltage components will not fit in a WarP9 and thats why there is only the WarP11


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

May want to ask again around June 2010....


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

hostage said:


> May want to ask again around June 2010....


Why do you have some inside information on Netgain attempting to build a Warp 9 HV?


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, but can't say anymore quite yet.... Wayne doesn't know about it either, but it is likely to happen in 6 months or so....


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

hostage said:


> Yes, but can't say anymore quite yet.... Wayne doesn't know about it either, but it is likely to happen in 6 months or so....


Any news on the Warp HV 9"


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelmark said:


> Why do you have some inside information on Netgain attempting to build a Warp 9 HV?


I've over-voltaged a regular Warp 9 by quite a bit, and I've never had a problem with it. There's a little bit of sparking going on, but not too bad (although I can't really see under the hood when I'm on the highway).

The brushes seem to be okay, although it's only been about 900 miles so far. There's a tiny bit of brush dust inside the motor, but not too bad.


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

PZigouras said:


> I've over-voltaged a regular Warp 9 by quite a bit, and I've never had a problem with it. There's a little bit of sparking going on, but not too bad (although I can't really see under the hood when I'm on the highway).
> 
> The brushes seem to be okay, although it's only been about 900 miles so far. There's a tiny bit of brush dust inside the motor, but not too bad.


?? "by quite a bit ..." and at what current.

Have setup advance on the brushes.

Your experience would be helpful if you can tell the DC volts and battery current at full RPM speed (you may do it in a low range gear)


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

On somewhat related note, Kostov has released an HV 9" motor.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/kostov-9-220v-hv-motori-53531.html


----------

